# que es un VCO



## brendavidd (Nov 21, 2006)

¿que es un VCO?
no puedo estar sin saberlo...  Gracias


----------



## chuko (Nov 21, 2006)

VCO son las iniciales de Voltage Controlled Oscilator. Es decir, Oscilador controlado por tensión. El VCO es un circuito electronico que tiene una señal de salida (cuadrada por ejemplo) cuya frecuencia depende del valor de la amplitud de una tensión de entrada.


----------

